# Bunker preps



## Fireman40 (Jan 28, 2014)

What kind of preps have you made to your bunker as far as defensive, supplies, accommodations for yourself and family. I thinking of turning my two car garage into a bunker its concrete block two windows one entry door and two garage doors that I will reinforce with barsbto stop them be I g smashed in with vehicles I have so many ideas I just wanted to get some more ideas that I might be able to use in my bunker.


----------



## tenntrucker (Jan 8, 2014)

Here is the ideal that I'm working on.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12692

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Fireman40 said:


> I thinking of turning my two car garage into a bunker its concrete block two windows one entry door and two garage doors that I will reinforce with...? I just wanted to get some more ideas that I might be able to use in my bunker.


Do you have an exit plan in case you come under siege?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Fireman40 said:


> What kind of preps have you made to your bunker as far as defensive, supplies, accommodations for yourself and family. I thinking of turning my two car garage into a bunker its concrete block two windows one entry door and two garage doors that I will reinforce with barsbto stop them be I g smashed in with vehicles I have so many ideas I just wanted to get some more ideas that I might be able to use in my bunker.


Does your garage have a fire resistant metal roof or asphalt?

A .308 round will zip thru your cement blocks, A few .223 rounds will too.

Water source in your garage?

Source of heat? Chimney plug-able from the outside?

Sanitary plumbing?

How long can you hole up if my boys are watching your "two windows one entry door and two garage doors" to prevent you from exiting?


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Lets play a game. 
You build a bunker. 
1) building it. Mass stops Bullets. The Cheapest mass is earth IE sand bags. Which after you fill a few of 'em your gonna be hating your life while you're doing it. Your going to have to reenforce the roof, and all sides. 
2) You're going to need a latrine, water (4 gallons/person/day), water purifier, you're going to need batteries that are kept charged, as well as food, food seasoning (MRES gets old fast), Ammo, and Body armor. Board games and books if this is going to be a long term thing. If its a safe room maybe not so much. You're going to need cameras watching outside. 

Now in this scenario I attack you.
My first action is to cut the power if you still have it, which means you'll have no power in your bunker to power your cameras. My next action is ifs an outside water tank or your getting your water from outside is to cut that off as well. I'll set up two two man over watches armed with AR-10/15 or AK-47 maybe a semi auto RPK. These over watches are going to set up a 360 on your house to make sure no one escapes alive to get help. The next step is to make entry, now you've barricaded the sides, and are probably shooting out of the windows, if you're shooting at all out of 'em. If they are bullet resistant I wouldn't recommend shooting out of 'em.
I'm going to make entry through your roof, I can take a sledge hammer to your shingles in a few minutes work make entry to the attic. From there I'll figure go over your garage, and start spraying CS gas, and or pepper spray or bear spray. You won't be able to see, breath, and you won't know whats going on till it hits which means you'll have to live with a gas mask on (that also sucks).
Now this is all assuming you can man a 24 hour watch with say 4 people that are with you. If I don't feel like attacking you immediatly and I can supply myself for a few days without attacking you. I'll wait till you get tired, and launch a pre-dawn or post lunch attack when you're going to be at your most tired.

I'm not bashing the idea of a bunker, but if you're going to do that making it a temporary safe room, over something you plan on living in for an extended period of time is probably going to be your best bet. You're going to need at least one escape tunnel. 1 is none, 2 is one. So you're going to need two different possible exits. But if you live in the suburbs that probably won't happen.

Hope this helps, just some stuff to think about.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Fireman40 said:


> What kind of preps have you made to your bunker as far as defensive, supplies, accommodations for yourself and family. I thinking of turning my two car garage into a bunker its concrete block two windows one entry door and two garage doors that I will reinforce with barsbto stop them be I g smashed in with vehicles I have so many ideas I just wanted to get some more ideas that I might be able to use in my bunker.


don't get too carried away on putting money into a bunker that people can see, anything that people can see is capable of being penetrated and it will be, no matter what you have inside, the more you resist, the more they effort they will put to get in..People say they will fight off others but not for long, if there are a few people trying to get in and you're fighting them, more and more will come and eventually wear you down as you're showing that you have food or something they want, they will get in unless you have a battalion of tanks and infantry. it's better to look the part of someone who is half starved but getting by than a defender of anything..

Spend the money on more supplies, rice, beans ect. put in a false wall maybe just 14" wide) on one side to hide homer buckets of food. Quietly bust up a section of concrete and put in a hidden root celler. just get everything hid from looters, have maybe a half pail of something and a hand full of spices to keep them happy.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

During the war many died with their boots on,inside their bunkers.Nothing stays a secret for long,somebody out there knows about your bunker and supplies,so if you tell your wife,friend,sibblings,family,you are doom from the start.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Fireman40 said:


> What kind of preps have you made to your bunker as far as defensive, supplies, accommodations for yourself and family. I thinking of turning my two car garage into a bunker its concrete block two windows one entry door and two garage doors that I will reinforce with barsbto stop them be I g smashed in with vehicles I have so many ideas I just wanted to get some more ideas that I might be able to use in my bunker.


EEEeeeast now Fireman40. If you read the replies and maybe read some other posts in other threads, barricading yourself is maybe not the best approach. My solution is to become the grey man. Don't stand out. Fit in. If you stand out, you have something that is valuable and you become a target. If you fit in and slip beyond the radar, you are not a target.

I have a years worth of supplies at my place, but you would never know it. If you came upon my manufactured home, the acre and a half it sits on, even with the garden, you would pass it by. I look to be just a regular guy, a victim of circumstances of the times. Sure, they may raid my garden of tomatoes or whatever else is ripe, but not know what else is growing in the yard that is edible. Who is going to even question a few Berkey filters, or even know what they are for! A stack of 5-gallon pails with holes drilled in, useless, UNLESS you know what they are for. Those 'weeds' growing over by the woods? Who would know they are potatoes, carrots or another root crop.

Even after they rape the garden, who is going to think to dig down 10 inches to look for a storage box? Why would they even waste the time to do so? Where would they start to dig? It is just a bare, tilled piece of ground to the masses. Who would think there could be pounds of silver, gold, guns, ammo, #10's of FD foods........

Don't stand out, fit in! Buy some oversized clothes so you look as hungry as the next person. Go to the food distribution points, talk with your neighbors, become one of the masses.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Fireman40, build the bunker and make it into a house, you will almost never have to heat or cool it. Have a good offensive, install renewable energy, water well and rain water collection, and have a good food supply. Good luck.


----------



## Fireman40 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the answers I will take all into my thoughts an plans
1 the yard has a 7ft fence around the whole property including the driveway so unless some is tall enough they can't see anyone moving around.2 I have started to HIDE supplies around the hose garage and grad to disguise what I have stored 3 the house can be accessed from the back yard and makes a good vantage point to spot and neutralize snoopers and as far as the guy tearing through my garage roof if he thinks he can cut through the roof while bullets are flying up through it considering I'll hear and see where he is trying to come through good luck notonmly that but I've been studying and placing booby traps to defend as well as make alert to unwanted guests


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I think you'll get more useful information by asking about shelters as opposed to bunkers. Shelters are useful for anything from tornados to surviving fallout. Your best defense for a shelter is if no one knows about it.


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

I think stealth is the only sure way for any sort of long term bug in bunker/shelter type setup. 

And for all the points mentioned in the thread already. It's only a matter of time before you would get in a battle if you were more obvious, and at some point there are going to be more bad guys than you can deal with. 

I like the model they used for Marvs bunker in the movie "Red" They ask..."Isn't that the house?" He says "No, that's a decoy" then they descend through the hood of a car into his bunker. 

If it ever came to that, I would ransack my own house and leave it somewhat trashed looking inside so people would just move on to the next one. All the while living comfortably underground.


----------

